# 2 same-sex couples sue BNSF over health benefits



## CHamilton (Dec 3, 2013)

2 same-sex couples sue BNSF over health benefits



> SEATTLE (AP) — Two workers are suing BNSF, one of the nation's largest rail companies, saying their same-sex spouses have repeatedly been denied health benefits even though gay marriage is legal in Washington state.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 3, 2013)

Good for them, I wish them the best of luck.

BNSF seems to be handling this about as well as they handle the Empire Builder.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 3, 2013)

Good Luck to them, down here in Texas the Yahoos are Wetting their Britches over Equal Rights for All! There is Nothing Stronger than an Idea whose Time Has Come and Equal Rights for All's Time Has Come! 

Here in the Peoples Republic of Austin the Local Government, School System and Most Large Private Employers have Started Providing the Same Benefits for All Employees including their Families and Significant Others! Hopefully More will Join them, it's the American Way!


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 4, 2013)

More details.

Engineers sue BNSF Railway, seek same-sex benefits


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 4, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Good Luck to them, down here in Texas the Yahoos are Wetting their Britches over Equal Rights for All! There is Nothing Stronger than an Idea whose Time Has Come and Equal Rights for All's Time Has Come! Here in the Peoples Republic of Austin the Local Government, School System and Most Large Private Employers have Started Providing the Same Benefits for All Employees including their Families and Significant Others! Hopefully More will Join them, it's the American Way!


First Texas banned same sex relations.

Which was struck down by a pre-Roberts Supreme Court.

Then Texas banned same sex marriage, because they could.

Then Texas went back and banned civil unions as well, just in case.

Restrictions which were enshrined in the state's constitution, just in case.

As you can see, down here in Texas we take personal freedoms very seriously.

The freedom to gun down anyone who startles you is extremely important to us.

I happen to think marriage is a sham sold to people when they're too young to know better.

However, if that's your thing and you've found your SO then I see no reason to interfere with it.


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 4, 2013)

A day after lawsuit, railroads offer benefits to same-sex spouses




> SEATTLE (AP) - The nation's largest freight rail carriers have announced they will provide health benefits to the same-sex spouses of their employees, one day after legally married, gay engineers filed a federal lawsuit in Seattle.
> Gus Melonas, a spokesman for BNSF Railway Co., read the statement from the National Railway Labor Conference to The Associated Press on Wednesday. The conference represents the railroad companies in dealings with labor groups.
> 
> The statement says the carriers will provide dependent health coverage to same-sex spouses beginning Jan. 1, even though the conference does not believe it is required by law or by existing collective bargaining agreements.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2013)

That was fast!


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 4, 2013)

More here:

Railroads will offer same-sex benefits, but lawsuit continues


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2013)

Nails it.



> “Bad publicity is about the only thing the railways respond to,” Krohn said. “I’m really, really happy about the outcome. This is a major victory. It’s just disappointing that it takes hiring lawyers and filing lawsuits to get them to do the right thing.”


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 5, 2013)

Getting lawyers involved probably cost a minimum of $5,000 for the initial sequence of fees. If you're lucky a serious threat of legal action alone is enough to get traction and things start moving in your direction. If you're unlucky and the threat of action is not enough then you can add another zero to the lawyer fees before the first formal judgement. If the case is routinely delayed for an extended period and/or the judgement is appealed repeatedly then you can add yet another zero to your upfront costs. In such a case if you don't have a half million sitting around to help grease the wheels of "justice" then you may simply lose by default. Luckily in this case the fourth estate helped sway the momentum but that's not something you can count on. It will be interesting to see if the $25K in unpaid bills is honored as well as future expenses.


----------

